# MK4 6 cd changer substitute ipod



## mattman45 (Oct 9, 2009)

Okay. I have a 2001 VW Golf GLS, and i purchased it with a single din radio, with a stock CD player and 6-CD changer. BUT, the 6-cd changer was missing from the trunk, i'm guessing the previous owner kept it for themselves. I am wondering if there is any way that I can have some diy on plugging an ipod in for the 6-cd changer and use the controls on my single din to control my ipod throughout the cars speakers. i want to make that area useful, bcuz a 6-cd changer option is just sittin in front of me but is useless. =[ i'll post pics if needed to see what i'm talking about!! please and thank you help mee


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: MK4 6 cd changer substitute ipod (mattman45)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mattman45* »_Okay. I have a 2001 VW Golf GLS, and i purchased it with a single din radio, with a stock CD player and 6-CD changer. BUT, the 6-cd changer was missing from the trunk, i'm guessing the previous owner kept it for themselves. I am wondering if there is any way that I can have some diy on plugging an ipod in for the 6-cd changer and use the controls on my single din to control my ipod throughout the cars speakers. i want to make that area useful, bcuz a 6-cd changer option is just sittin in front of me but is useless. =[ i'll post pics if needed to see what i'm talking about!! please and thank you help mee

http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html


----------

